# Seeing God's hand in science



## jwithnell (Jun 20, 2009)

My husband and I watched a fascinating program on fractals last night. (Available on the PBS site.) I was aware of the patterns in math and physical science, but wasn't aware of their presence in the life sciences too. What got me, is that you had these eminent scientists saying that natural selection just "happened" to develop this pattern. How can people not see God's hand in His creation? It is so perfect, and so ordered! (I know, it's based on the presuppositions you bring to the info, it just seems so obvious!)


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2009)

This fascinating site shows how the golden number is found everywhere: Phi: 1.618. The 'phinest' source to the golden section, golden mean, divine proportion, Fibonacci series and phi, 1.618. Explore its application to art, design, life, beauty, mathematics, geometry, stock markets, theology, cosmology and more.

How can anyone say the world was made by chance is beyond me.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (Jun 20, 2009)

Professing to be wise, they became fools...


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 20, 2009)




----------

